# "Conservative values"??



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Aug 7, 2015)

We hear the Republicans and Tea Party groups espousing "conservative values".  On Hannity's radio show, yesterday, he wants a candidate that has "conservative values and is not afraid to stand up for them".  My feeble old mind got to working, wondering if there actually is a definition of conservative values.  Or, does the definition change depending on who you are listening to and who they are trying to recite that definition to.  
Some who read my posts would suggest I am about as far removed from "conservative" as possible.  I would debate that.  So, what are YOUR conservative values?  Or, what do you feel conservative values should include?  I'll take a stab at mine....

1.)  Integrity.  I believe that if you give your word on something, you strive to uphold that promise.  
2.)  Instilling of work ethic and value of family in your children so they can reap some of the blessings we have.
3.)  Living within your means.  
4.)  Assisting those who fall on difficult times.  If this means some of my paycheck is deducted by the government to care for those in need, so be it.
5.)  Practicing my own choice in religion and not attempting to force that specific religion on others.
6.)  Supporting a military to maintain the freedoms and liberties we enjoy.  That does NOT mean gifting large corporations with billions of tax dollars in the name of "defense", simply because they pad the pockets of politicians.
7.)  Doing my best to champion America and not denigrating her based on what is put forth by political pundits, biased media, etc.  Understanding that I can't keep America the Country I love by running her down.  I can only do that at the voting booth.  And, if officials are elected that I disagree with, work harder in the next election cycle to bring in those with solutions.

Your "conservative values"?????


----------



## Shirley (Aug 7, 2015)

That pretty much covers it.


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 7, 2015)

Those are pretty much MY values...   In case you haven't guessed...  I'm not a Conservative..


----------



## Josiah (Aug 7, 2015)

The meaning of the word conservative suggests to me a reluctance (not necessarily a refusal) to deviate from a status quo and initiate changes that might make matters worse. I'll go along with that to a degree. Many consequential changes do come with unintended consequences that make things worse. An example of a consequential change took place when our energy hungry industrial world started pumping ever larger amounts of CO2 into the atmosphere. Not too many years ago we reached and then went way past the highest CO2 concentration that had occurred in the past million years. For years scientists have warned that this "radical" change we were imposing on the environment would have devastating consequences and it would be prudent not to continue this chancy experiment. One would think that the people who call themselves conservatives would take seriously these warnings, but alas, they are the ones who wish to accelerate (drill baby drill) our reckless rush to environmental catastrophe.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 7, 2015)

I hear that term also on conservative/republican talk shows, including Hannity's radio show.  I wonder who took those universal values and coined them as "conservative" to begin with?   I'm not a conservative/republican, nor am I a liberal/democrat.  Politically I'm an Independent, and I also hold all of those values.


----------



## rt3 (Aug 8, 2015)

The convolution of topics, economics, social, religious, and transposing of social systems into economic and vice versa negates any real definition of either liberal or conservative.
I will have to agree with the guy who said, "if they had called it liberalism( progressive) to begin with Americans would have adopted socialism" 

defining clear cut lines that seperate each into sets is a fools errand, and makes up the bulk of straw man arguements in the media.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 8, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Those are pretty much MY values...   In case you haven't guessed...  I'm not a Conservative..



Me, too, QS.  Unfortunately, I've noticed that many who style themselves as "conservatives" do not hold those values.


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 8, 2015)

Butterfly said:


> Me, too, QS.  Unfortunately, I've noticed that many who style themselves as "conservatives" do not hold those values.



Doesn't matter... so long as you jump up and down and hoot and holler how good you are and how bad others are...


----------



## Jackie22 (Aug 8, 2015)

Yes, you are right, QS, to have values is great, Republican or Democrat......the problem is the hypocrisy.


----------



## rt3 (Aug 8, 2015)

Usually the hooting and hollering results when rights are stepped on/liberals suffer the same charge of toe stepping as everybody. The term liberal as s noun does not mean someone letting everyone do there own thing. That term is anarchy.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Aug 8, 2015)

It appears most on here agree with what "conservative values" is in its common sense definition.  What we hear so much, though, is a totally political ideology that has stolen the phrase and molded it to fit their own goals.  What I feel the term "conservative values" now means in the minds of most who sit glued to Faux Noise, etc.

1.)  True conservatives favor wealth over all else.  The 'Citizens United' decision was correct in their minds.  Elected officials should be required to repeal any regulations that might affect the bottom line of corporation balance sheets.  Elected officials should pay homage to those who "buy" their support.
2.)  People who have fallen on hard times have done so due to their own poor decisions.  If the wealthy need an additional tax write-off, they can give something to charities who will install bronze plaques naming the donor.  No tax dollars should go to the less fortunate.  If the government wasn't so restrictive, we'd have our 'help' take them our left-overs.
3.)  All governmental decisions should be based on our specific interpretation of the Scriptures.  
4.)  If the ownership of firearms is restricted such that the mentally ill, convicted felons, etc. cannot get them the government will soon come after law-abiding citizens guns.
5.)  The definition of "women's health care" should be legislated by Christian white males.
6.)  Access to health care should be prioritized as to who can best afford it.  
7.)  Legally hiding our fortunes in off-shore bank accounts so we don't pay taxes is preferential to seeing tax dollars go towards assisting those of the "lesser class".
8.)  The Founding Fathers of the United States were wealthy landowners and most owned slaves.  Any interpretation of the Constitution should be viewed as if it were from that perspective.


----------



## rt3 (Aug 8, 2015)

This list of qualifiers is partial, when the root of both sides is about control. Allowing or restricting human behavior either thru legislative action or criminalization of an act. Affecting people is one thing, affecting money flow is another. Controlling people through money flow is yet another.


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 8, 2015)

As I see it, the true conservatives are gone since we lost Barry Goldwater the father of the term.  He would be raising hell with republicans today.  Today, the party that labels itself conservative is all about recruiting the evangelists, gun nuts, anti-abortionists  and big money.  They have, through their actions decimated the middle class of America.


----------



## rt3 (Aug 8, 2015)

The term comes from the French Revolution in its socio-philosophical use, but is predated by Adam Smith in economics. Some writers view socialism purpose is to remove the class structure. Any definition of middle class depends on just that. It can be middle earnings or as used in previous history the aristocracy. Goldwater used it to contrast so called liberal policies of LBJ.


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 8, 2015)

Here is a Barry M Goldwater quote:

[h=1]“Mark my word, if and when these preachers get  control of the [Republican] party, and they're sure trying to do so,  it's going to be a terrible damn problem. Frankly, these people frighten  me. Politics and governing demand compromise. But these Christians  believe they are acting in the name of God, so they can't and won't  compromise. I know, I've tried to deal with them.”[/h]


----------



## tnthomas (Aug 8, 2015)

The current iteration of the GOP may be right-wing,  but does not embrace a conservative value system.      Greed and hatred and the 'us vs. them" mentality is not a value system, more like a career criminal organization.


----------



## BobF (Aug 8, 2015)

Reading this thread is disgusting to say the least.   If we could just do away with this party nonsense and just work with the Senators and Representatives we could forget all this party political nonsense and work for a better country. 

  Both parties are doing this country harm as neither is following the Constitution and allowing the people to actually help make decisions for their and their neighbors needs.   Democrats should not be choosing who should lead our country nor should the Republicans do so either.   We should go back to the way our Constitution was set up to operate.   We can use parties to help candidates get elected, but nothing more.   We could have multiple parties helping candidates get elected but not in running our Congress.   We don't need a two party Congress at all.    There could be several ways the Congress can run and without party groups they could get together and debate situations and vote for winners.    

We do not need a Democrat controlled or Republican controlled Congress at all.   What we need are Representatives and Senators willing to work together to make sure their area people are getting what they need for security and safety and other daily needs.   Parties are not good for uniting the people of the US.   Our government was designed to run from the bottom up and that is what we should go back to.   This current setup of the President being able to ignore Congress for many things is not working well at all.   If we don't go back to the Constitution we will end up just like far too many of the European and other places governments have done.    Broke, alone, failing to correct, going down.


----------



## tnthomas (Aug 8, 2015)

BobF said:


> Reading this thread is disgusting to say the least.   If we could just do away with this party nonsense and just work with the Senators and Representatives we could forget all this party political nonsense and work for a better country.
> 
> Both parties are doing this country harm as neither is following the Constitution and allowing the people to actually help make decisions for their and their neighbors needs.   Democrats should not be choosing who should lead our country nor should the Republicans do so either.



What *is* disgusting is the polarization of the political scene here in the U.S., and I know that this will be a bitter pill to swallow, but the initiators of this condition happen to be the right-wing media(eg:Rush Limbaugh, Glenn Beck, the FOX News crew).    By 2004 I found the GOP way too toxic, and renounced my 20+ year affiliation  with the Republican party.



BobF said:


> We should go back to the way our Constitution was set up to operate.   We can use parties to help candidates get elected, but nothing more.   We could have multiple parties helping candidates get elected but not in running our Congress.   We don't need a two party Congress at all.    There could be several ways the Congress can run and without party groups they could get together and debate situations and vote for winners.



The two party system has always been flawed, but I don't see a benefit in the political systems where much time and energy goes into building political coalitions in a parliamentary type government.   I suppose such works for some countries, but we already seem to have more chaos than necessary.





BobF said:


> We do not need a Democrat controlled or Republican controlled Congress at all.   What we need are Representatives and Senators willing to work together to make sure their area people are getting what they need for security and safety and other daily needs.   Parties are not good for uniting the people of the US.   Our government was designed to run from the bottom up and that is what we should go back to.   This current setup of the President being able to ignore Congress for many things is not working well at all.   If we don't go back to the Constitution we will end up just like far too many of the European and other places governments have done.    Broke, alone, failing to correct, going down.



The highlighted statement is  a bit humorous as the reverse is actually the case- the Republican controlled Congress has done their level best to ignore the president, and attempt to derail the President's efforts at every turn.   

 I guess it's perfectly acceptable if it's a Republican president stonewalling a democratic congress, eh?


----------



## BobF (Aug 8, 2015)

tnthomas said:


> What *is* disgusting is the polarization of the political scene here in the U.S., and I know that this will be a bitter pill to swallow, but the initiators of this condition happen to be the right-wing media(eg:Rush Limbaugh, Glenn Beck, the FOX News crew).    By 2004 I found the GOP way too toxic, and renounced my 20+ year affiliation  with the Republican party.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



......................

What has been ignored here is the 6+ years passed where the House had no powers at all as Senate Reid would basically just table any inputs from the Republican House.   Then when Obama needed some Congressional help Reid would put the bill to the House and expect the Republicans to OK it.   Much that should be done in the Congress was done by Obama in his isolated special groups that he had developed to make it possible to ignore the Congress debates etc.   Lots of finagling going on that the people of the US should not have to live with as we do have Representatives and Senators who are supposed to make sure things are proper.

Only now, in the last two years of Obama, do the Republicans have both House and Senate to attempt to control much at all.   Problem now would be that Obama has already shown that he is willing to let the government be shut down till it goes his way.   Not much good at debating some solution at all, just shut down and point the finger at the Republicans.   So I hope the Republicans will not get trapped in that mess any more.   Just try to keep the country going till after the election and then see where we can go with a new government and lots of new House and Senate folks working together.


----------



## tnthomas (Aug 8, 2015)

BobF said:


> ......................
> 
> What has been ignored here is the 6+ years passed where the House had no powers at all as Senate Reid would basically just table any inputs from the Republican House.   Then when Obama needed some Congressional help Reid would put the bill to the House and expect the Republicans to OK it.   Much that should be done in the Congress was done by Obama in his isolated special groups that he had developed to make it possible to ignore the Congress debates etc.   Lots of finagling going on that the people of the US should not have to live with as we do have Representatives and Senators who are supposed to make sure things are proper.



Who are the isolated special groups mentioned here?



BobF said:


> Only now, in the last two years of Obama, do the Republicans have both House and Senate to attempt to control much at all.   Problem now would be that Obama has already shown that he is willing to let the government be shut down till it goes his way.   Not much good at debating some solution at all, just shut down and point the finger at the Republicans.   So I hope the Republicans will not get trapped in that mess any more.   Just try to keep the country going till after the election and then see where we can go with a new government and lots of new House and Senate folks working together.



Perhaps there are people who have a poor memory, but the government shutdown incidents were in fact the work of the Republicans, in their attempt to derail the Affordable Care Act.         See this article.

     More -->>>
government shutdown 2014 
==================
Government shutdown 2015


----------



## BobF (Aug 9, 2015)

Those would be the ones that have doubled the government size, don't need to take their programs through the Congress to get them accepted even when they take control of how people live and work.   Lots of Obama's work is done outside the protections of the Congress.   Expect me to list these groups?    I should have taken notes in Obama's first year as he set these things up.   He has greatly increased the size of our government, which is a big increase in our expenses.   Likely a part of the big debt built by Obama in his administration.

The government shut downs were the Republican efforts?   Likely so but not to just shut down the government.   Rather it should have been a note to the government that lots of folks don't like what is going on and are speaking out.   Unfortunately the government just allowed this to happen.   There could have been some effort to resolve the issues but the government sat and refused to discuss.   It seems like part of a two way street that never got used.


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 9, 2015)

GOP..........Can we burn your house down?

Obama..........NO!!

GOP............ok........ then can we just burn the 2nd story?


OBAMA.......  NO!!


GOP..........oh all right...  can we just burn down your garage??

OBAMA...........NO!!

GOP............  You NEVER want to compromise!!!!


----------



## tnthomas (Aug 9, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> GOP..........Can we burn your house down?
> 
> Obama..........NO!!
> 
> ...




That's it in a nutshell.


----------



## BobF (Aug 9, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> GOP..........Can we burn your house down?
> 
> Obama..........NO!!
> 
> ...



None of this post is true so what is your problem.   Our government is supposed to be a debating group and not just some stupid party, either side or new, to answer too.  They are supposed to meet, discuss projects, accept, amend, or delete item in discussion.   As long as it is run by some with closed minds we will never have a good government.   Best we got rid of all party type operation in the government.   Parties should be allowed to help determine who gets voted but at the voting place and within the government parties should be ignored and we go by the Constitution and its way of describing the functions of Congress, President, Supreme Court.


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 9, 2015)

tnthomas said:


> That's it in a nutshell.



Yes... it certainly does.   The President gets accused of not being willing to compromise, but what he is asked to compromise on is so odious and so harmful to the country and to the middle class that there IS no room for compromise.    Thankfully he has stood strong against this constant assault and that our next President...  Clinton, Sanders, or even Biden will continue to protect us from the disgusting and relentless attacks..


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 9, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> GOP..........Can we burn your house down?
> 
> Obama..........NO!!
> 
> ...




So pathetically true QS.  The GOP has turned stonewalling the President into an art form.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 9, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> So pathetically true QS.  The GOP has turned stonewalling the President into an art form.



I agree, it's been pretty obvious, but I do understand the GOP's reluctance to admit the obstruction, especially the politicians involved, because due to many of their actions America have suffered, full article here.


In President Obama’s July 12 weekly address he said, “So far this year, Republicans in Congress have blocked every serious idea to strengthen the middle class.” He could have said, “Since 2009.” Since the 2009 “stimulus,” Republicans have obstructed pretty much every effort to help the economy. In the Senate they have filibustered hundreds of bills, and since the “stimulus” they have managed to keep anything from passing that might help the economy.

In the House, Republicans have refused to allow votes on anything that seriously would help the economy, instead passing only tax cuts for the wealthy and corporations, spending cuts on essential things like maintaining our infrastructure and scientific research, and cutting regulations that protect people and the environment from being harmed by corporations seeking profit.

Republicans have blocked every effort since the stimulus to maintain infrastructure, hire teachers, raise the minimum wage, give equal pay for women, stop special tax breaks for millionaires corporations (especially oil companies), stop tax breaks for sending jobs out of the country, provide student loan relief, help the long-term unemployed, and more. Instead they insist on even more tax breaks for oil companies and billionaires, on cutting environmental protections, deregulating oil companies, and so on.

Obstruction Using Senate Filibusters

How many bills have been filibustered by Senate Republicans since President Obama took office? Bloomberg’s Jonathan Bernstein, in “All Filibusters, All the Time,” writes, “The correct count of how many bills have been filibustered during Obama’s presidency is: approximately all of them.”

That’s what it means to have a 60-vote Senate, which is what Minority Leader Mitch McConnell and the Republicans declared as soon as Obama was elected. Almost every measure and, until Majority Leader Harry Reid and the Democrats invoked the nuclear option last fall, almost every nomination, had to have 60 or more votes to pass. That’s a filibuster.

​Here are just a few of the hundreds of bills Senate Republicans have filibustered since President Obama took office — just a few:



Infrastructure billsThe following headlines are from last week’s “Full Employment Is More Than Possible. It Is Essential.“


2011: “Republicans filibuster Obama infrastructure bill”
2012: “‘Phantom filibuster’ blocking path forward for highway bill, says Reid“
2013: “Bipartisan Transportation and Housing Bill Filibustered“
Equal Pay for Women
Minimum wage increase
Creating American Jobs and Ending Offshoring Act
Bring Jobs Home Act – stop tax breaks for moving jobs and production facilities out of the country
Teachers and First Responders Back to Work Act of 2011 – rehire 400,000 teachers, firefighters, paramedics and police officers.
Student loan reform – ease the crushing burden of student loan debt by at least allowing refinancing to lower interest rates
Extended unemployment benefits – for the long-term unemployed
Employee Free Choice Act (EFCA) — let working people join unions – filibustered in 2007, killed by threat of filibuster 2009
Public Safety Employer-Employee Cooperation Act – let public safety officers join unions
The Buffett rule – ensure millionaires pay a comparable tax rate to middle-class Americans
Repeal Big Oil Tax Subsidies Act


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 9, 2015)

One of the comments in this post struck me as a way of summing up the way republicans have behaved throughout this Presidents terms in office.   "Republicans have not been able to choose country over party."  Simple, succinct, concise, accurate.


----------



## Lon (Aug 9, 2015)

Now there was one really great Repub. He sure wasn't afraid to speak his mind.


----------



## BobF (Aug 9, 2015)

That statement of Jim's really fits both parties.   We need to get back to real Constitutional government and eliminate all this party nonsense that is going on.   Over the life of the US government there have been parties develop and then fade away as other items became more important.   That could, and should, happen again.


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## BobF (Aug 9, 2015)

It will be good to once again get a government without this Obama love affair blocking views of better ways to run a government.   Both sides of our politics have done better in previous years than what is being shown in these Obama years.   We do need to get back into the Constitution ways and forget all this hateful party nonsense that is leading the US into some really trying days.   We need to end this gross debt situation soon or end up looking like Greece.


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 9, 2015)

Lon said:


> Now there was one really great Repub. He sure wasn't afraid to speak his mind.



If you are referring to Mitch McConnell, he, in that short clip shows how much he and his supporters in congress do not care about our country, only his own agenda.  It is a sick state of affairs when a relatively small body of evil men can kidnap a great nation as the republicans have done.  In handicapping a President elected by the majority of Americans and in doing so depriving us of what we voted for.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 9, 2015)

I presume that the hardcore Obama haters are unaware of how much of the world perceives their antics?  Sort of like clowns with semi automatics, who are hell bent on shooting themselves and any dissenters in the %*#%+>#, while the rest of the country looks on?


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 9, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> I presume that the hardcore Obama haters are unaware of how much of the world perceives their antics?  Sort of like clowns with semi automatics, who are hell bent on shooting themselves and any dissenters in the %*#%+>#, while the rest of the country looks on?



They flaunt their thwarting the peoples will.  One day when the racial hatred that fuels much of this dissipates we might be able to make the decisions they were elected to make based on the merits of the issue, not the hatred of the man.


----------



## BobF (Aug 9, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> They flaunt their thwarting the peoples will.  One day when the racial hatred that fuels much of this dissipates we might be able to make the decisions they were elected to make based on the merits of the issue, not the hatred of the man.



Jim, you are generalizing here.   I don't see the concerns with Obama to be anything racial at all.   Especially from the Republican party as they also have blacks in their midst.   At least one is running for the next Presidential election.  Maybe more would be interested too.   The Republicans have had blacks in their governments in previous years, maybe you forgot that.

Hatred for Obama has been self generated by Obama and is not just Republican as you claim.   Who created this monsterous debt we now face.   Two years of Democrats under Bush and the going debt ran from 7.5 trillion to over 10.0 trillion with Democrats then controlling the Congress House and Senate.   Then Obama showed up with his magic way of doing things and the national debt kept climbing to its now 18.5 trillion and still going up.   Glad we are coming to a new government and I believe it will be much better with either a Democrat or Republican driven government in charge.   This country needs a good break from this Obama style of government.


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 9, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> I presume that the hardcore Obama haters are unaware of how much of the world perceives their antics?  Sort of like clowns with semi automatics, who are hell bent on shooting themselves and any dissenters in the %*#%+>#, while the rest of the country looks on?



I was wondering about that.   I pretty much guessed that the rest of the world looks at our Republican Congress and laughs their asses off.. but all the while wondering when these fools are going to destroy the world..


----------



## Josiah (Aug 9, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I was wondering about that.   I pretty much guessed that the rest of the world looks at our Republican Congress and laughs their asses off.. but all the while wondering when these fools are going to destroy the world..



Things are not going so well in Europe. It is undeniable that the right wing is ascendant in Europe. While leftist parties did well here and there in recent elections to the European Parliament, the story over recent years has been mainly about the right, symbolized most dramatically by the soaring popularity of Marine Le Pen’s National Front in France. But also in Denmark, Austria, Finland, the Netherlands, Switzerland and Serbia, the one commonality is the dynamism of nationalist-style political movements. Right-wing parties in France and Denmark got a quarter of the vote in late May’s elections, while the right in Austria got a fifth. Meanwhile, the Jobbik party in Hungary and Golden Dawn in Greece have garnered headlines the world over for their flamboyant neo-fascist views and popularity among significant swathes of the voting public.  Hell, the most influential liberal force in Europe is the Pope.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 9, 2015)

BobF said:


> Jim, you are generalizing here.   I don't see the concerns with Obama to be anything racial at all.   Especially from the Republican party as they also have blacks in their midst.



I'm surprised you don't see it, many of us do, unfortunately it's a reality.  I was going to post a link with many racists signs, posters, billboards and bumper stickers that were created, distributed and displayed by republicans against our President.  I chose not to, as they are not difficult to find at all on the web, and they are _highly _offensive.  One thing I do not want to do, is promote any republican driven racist garbage here on this forum.  Aside from the internet, I've heard enough racist comments from conservative radio talk shows to assure me that the discrimination against President Barack Obama is alive and well in America.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 9, 2015)

Of course it is racist. In Canada, broadcasters would be removed from the air, and charged with disseminating hatred for far less vitriol than the Far right talk show goons spouting anti Obama racist filth to further pollute the airways. To many non Americans, it appears ludicrous that the same conservatives that bemoan the loss of American stature (respect wise,) globally, promote such blatant hatred/disrespect toward their own Head of State. How can they expect to be taken seriously, by any reasoning, temperate global group?


----------



## Jackie22 (Aug 9, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> I'm surprised you don't see it, many of us do, unfortunately it's a reality.  I was going to post a link with many racists signs, posters, billboards and bumper stickers that were created, distributed and displayed by republicans against our President.  I chose not to, as they are not difficult to find at all on the web, and they are _highly _offensive.  One thing I do not want to do, is promote any republican driven racist garbage here on this forum.  Aside from the internet, I've heard enough racist comments from conservative radio talk shows to assure me that the discrimination against President Barack Obama is alive and well in America.



.....you should see some of the Texas facebook postings.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 9, 2015)

Don't want to Jackie, I've heard enough about them from other sources, too childish and toxic for my liking.  Refuse to associate with people like that in real life or online.


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 9, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Don't want to Jackie, I've heard enough about them from other sources, too childish and toxic for my liking.  Refuse to associate with people like that in real life or online.



I think that's what is actually meant by "wanting to take our country back"    Back to the time when racism and bigotry were acceptable.


----------



## BobF (Aug 9, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I think that's what is actually meant by "wanting to take our country back"    Back to the time when racism and bigotry were acceptable.



For me, taking our country back means to get away from all this selfish and not Constitutional socialist nonsense about having common incomes for all, poor and rich the same, not sure what all that means other than the first step to communism being preached.

Racism and bigotry are not acceptable today except on some off the wall sites for comments.  Some I have tried are so filled with cursing and out right hate that I just go somewhere else.   Even MSNBC is far better than many of these web sites I have stumbled into.

On this site when some folks break into these anti religious rants it is wrong.   What a religious person thinks works is his idea and that is all.   For me to trash someone like that is nothing but hate to the person.   So I don't do that at all.   Nobody should trash anyone for any reason.


----------



## tnthomas (Aug 9, 2015)

BobF said:


> For me, taking our country back means to get away from all this selfish and not Constitutional socialist nonsense about having common incomes for all, poor and rich the same, not sure what all that means other than the first step to communism being preached.



Is there an actual source that a person can point to, that supports the above quoted statements?   By the way a legitimate 'source' is not "well, they said so on Fox news", or- "heard about it on Rush's radio show".

Here's what Communist Party USA thinks about income distribution, amongst other things:



> The American people are hungry for change.  They are overwhelmingly  looking for a better life.  We know that in the richest country in human  history we should not have to be struggling so hard to make ends meet.   There should not be so much poverty, insecurity and desperation.  There's plenty of money to solve our problems.  American workers are the  most productive in the world.  Each year they create more wealth than   any other country in the world.  The problem is that under the rules of  capitalism and the laws we now have, the bulk of that wealth is  monopolized by tiny group of billionaires.  The richest 1%  of families  have $30 trillion in assets - that's $30 million for each of their  families  Well it's time to change those rules and those laws.   Overwhelmingly the American people favor taxing this excessive wealth  and using it to meet the needs of the people.  - to rebuild our  crumbling infrastructure, to develop renewable energy industry  and to  provide high quality free health care and education for all.
> The American people are tired of attacks on our living standards and  democratic rights by extremist politicians  We are tired of the attacks  by Republicans like Gov. Kasich on the right of workers to bargain  collectively, on the right of everyone to have full access to vote, on  the right of women to control their bodies.  We support the effort of  hard-working, law-abiding immigrants to become citizens and we insist   on the elementary right of all people, regardless of the color of their  skin, to walk and drive freely in their communities, shop in stores,  have their children play with toys in parks  without fear of being  stopped, arrested,harassed or gunned down by those who dishonor the  respected uniform  of law enforcement.  We are tired of the systemic  racism that divides working people and cripples our political strength  and we are tired of having to live in communities awash with guns and  gun violence solely to satisfy the greed of gun manufacturers and the  crazy fantasies of extremists who dream about race war and insurrection.   We are tired of the endless wars and we are tired of living with the  growing threat of environmental catastrophe.
> We can do better.  We want a better life.



Khrushchev and Mao Tse Tung are long gone, as is the Cold War style of communism, so I rather doubt that Communist Party USA has any subversive plans, other than to try to shape America into a more middle class_ worker friendly_ society.


----------



## charlotta (Aug 9, 2015)

When I hear conservatives values,* I see angry white people* in my mind.


----------



## rt3 (Aug 10, 2015)

tnthomas said:


> Is there an actual source that a person can point to, that supports the above quoted statements?   By the way a legitimate 'source' is not "well, they said so on Fox news", or- "heard about it on Rush's radio show".
> 
> Here's what Communist Party USA thinks about income distribution, amongst other things:
> 
> ...





i think your quote is from Sun Tzu's  "The Art of War. I like it


----------

